# Wanting to start lure making



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Hey all, With the cold weather setting in and winter break starting soon I'm looking into starting the addiction that many of you call lure making. I'm just wondering where do I start? I was on a website and they have plastic blanks and I feel that if I can get a hang of painting them at first then I can slowly work my way into the actual carving of lure. As far as paint I saw that they have spray can and air brushes paints. What's the difference? And what is the standard procedure as far as applying the paints into layers? I want to start off with minnow baits, and I also want to paint some vibee type lures as a gift for an old friend of mine that loves vibees for eyes. So any information and input is greatly appreciated as I have no idea where to start and what to look for!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I would suggest doing some research. The best place to start is right here on OGF and YouTube. There are countless threads and posts on here and videos for days on end on YouTube.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Thanks for the reply, I've have looked around and have a common sense of what to do now


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Here is a web site that you may be interested in. It's a course that you can take online to learn to build your own baits. It's not free, but may be worth it's weight in gold to someone trying to learn. 
http://www.thecrankbaitmasterclass.com/


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

na trial and error the best teacher to me. Instead of caving start cheap with some balsa wood found at Hobby lobby.


----------



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

Great site for tackle making is: www.TackleUnderground.com

Great site for crankbait blanks is: www.dakotalakestackle.com

I use a cheap airbrush from Harbor Freight and Createx paint. After painting I top it off with "Devcon 2 ton" epoxy. 

Good luck.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Modoh,

The minnow baits are a good place to start. One of the best things you can do before you get started is to find some "open" water and cast a bunch of production baits from your tackle box. This will help you understand lure actions and where the components of specific baits are placed. 
For example... On an Rapala F-18 the lip is further back to help the longer body wobble. In shorter bodied lures the lip is more forward. Lures that have a straight body line will have a different wobble compared to ones with an arched back. This will help you decide on what action you are looking for and the type of body characteristics that are needed for your project. 

Making your first baits can be frustrating. I cannot tell you how many boxes of lures I have that just will not run. I have learned a little from each one of those baits. Like Bigfoot mentioned , there is going some trial and error. He also has a good point about going to a hobby shop and getting some balsa wood. It is a very easy wood to shape and floats nicely.

Eyes and Cincy have some good points about using the web for videos and tutorials.

John


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

spray can and air brushes paints,
spray can you use for big surface,one coler,or you have to use stecil,air brush small surfice and detail,small lines on loores,

snag


----------

